# Revell Reissues Confirmed



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I just got in the mail the Revell 2009 "First Half New Releases" color catalogue...

Rommels Rod
Tijuana Taxi
Red Baron
Babylon 5 fighter and space station
ex Aurora Wolfman, Drac, Frank and Mummy
Apollo Spacecraft, Saturn V and Lunar Landing diorama
Star Wars Sith Infilatrator, Republic Gunship snap kits

And a good many aircraft, car and old Monogram armor reissues.


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

and i told myself a while back i wasn't going to buy as many models this year . BWAAAAAHAAAHAHAHA yeah right !! 
great news !:thumbsup:
hb


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

beck said:


> and i told myself a while back i wasn't going to buy as many models this year . BWAAAAAHAAAHAHAHA yeah right !!
> great news !:thumbsup:
> hb


You can hold true to your promise to yourself. The kits are for NEXT YEAR so buy as many as you want.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm still waiting to hear when the Deals Wheels OLD SCHOOL stuff is coming out...I'm hoping in Nov or Dec of 08...can you confirm when?

MMM


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

MonsterModelMan said:


> I'm still waiting to hear when the Deals Wheels OLD SCHOOL stuff is coming out...I'm hoping in Nov or Dec of 08...can you confirm when?
> 
> MMM


I doubt it is 08. The catalog is all the new stuff for the first half of 2009. Unless its some special repop, its got to be late 09 at the earliest. Maybe when the full 2009 catalogue comes out (around Feb?)


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

MonsterModelMan said:


> I'm still waiting to hear when the Deals Wheels OLD SCHOOL stuff is coming out...I'm hoping in Nov or Dec of 08...can you confirm when?
> 
> MMM


According to Tower Hobbies, the Messa Schnitzel and Trans Um Tirebird are scheduled for late November 2008, and the Van is scheduled for late December 2008. However, I won't be surprised if those get pushed to the first quarter of 2009.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm still wondering about the Aurora monsters reissue for the 1st half of 2009. Moebius holds the Universal License for that period as far as I know..


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

More than one company can be licensed to make models for Universal, Paramount, etc. The Revell catalogue has the Universal logo. Moebius is making their own kits anyway.


----------



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

Ahhh those classic monsters are returning again. I wonder if they will be at Walmart ,and what the prices will be?


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

djnick66 said:


> More than one company can be licensed to make models for Universal, Paramount, etc. The Revell catalogue has the Universal logo. Moebius is making their own kits anyway.


 Ahh, thats good news, Thanks!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Zombie_61 said:


> According to Tower Hobbies, the Messa Schnitzel and Trans Um Tirebird are scheduled for late November 2008, and the Van is scheduled for late December 2008. However, I won't be surprised if those get pushed to the first quarter of 2009.


That is what I was hoping but it has been very quiet...not sure if this is a firm date or if they will get pushed out!
Here's hopin'........

Thanks for the info!

MMM


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Wolfman, Franc, Drac and Mummy...those first four monsters just won't die, will they? But what about Creature, Godzilla, Kong, Prisoner and Phantom? They're even better, and some of them have had films made about them in recent years.

Revell would be doing the hobby a massive service if it would reissue the knights, which it was announced (one one of the boards here) they would be reissuing back in 2001 or 2002, before the idea fell through.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I agree 100% with you CMM!! The knights should all be reissued! They'd appeal to lots of modellers. Same with the Bloodthirsty Pirates.

Chris.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Auroranut said:


> I agree 100% with you CMM!! The knights should all be reissued! They'd appeal to lots of modellers. Same with the Bloodthirsty Pirates.
> 
> Chris.


The Knights are very cheap on ebay, except for the gold knight. 

bUZZ


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

And the Red.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I have to say, I have trouble finding the Red Knight. That, and the Gold Knight are hard to find. The knights were in the books for decades so they were obviously strong sellers. There are heaps of knights to be found on ebay, but I think another big run of them would sell again.

Chris.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

If the Knights were reissued I'd hack em up and put them in battle poses. That would be cool!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

They'd be absolutely perfect for reposing!! Maybe the armour could even be mixed and matched!! They were all 1/8 scale so the possibilities could be endless!! The Phantom of the Operas head would look good on a dead knight...

Chris.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Speaking of green mutated super heroes....you get yours mate?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Not yet Rich, but I don't think he's too far away!:thumbsup: No hurry- I'm up to my armpits in Monstermobiles at the moment.  They're everywhere in differing stages of assembly. I'm trying to keep them away from the cat. He's found out that a couple of them roll... I'm gonna have to glue the wheels!!

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Ooh those cats...they can be the bane of the modeler, huh Chris?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Too true, but he makes up for the hassle by being cute. Besides, he's a big cat with sharp claws, so I give him his space...
He's usually pretty ignorant of my models, but these ones have play value!!

Chris.


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Amazing!!*

Wow, look what happens when the industry listens to it's customers! HOW many years have we been waiting to have Revellogram put out Rommel and TJ Taxi???? What a world. Bet poor Tom Lowe is feeling a bit of remorse now too for not re-doing big Frankie. Seen what those things are going for on E-Bay??? DANG!! It's a new kit even, and still the price it through the roof! I sure hope Mobieus is getting more than their share in profits on that one. It's a great time to be a modeler. May this wonderful trend continue! 

Best to all of you!
Cliff Payne


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You really have to hand it to Frank and co. for having the 'nads to release Big Frankie when others were scared by the possibility of failure. Moebius definitely have my respect and no doubt the respect and gratitude of hundreds if not thousands of Auroraphiles and figure modellers in general. I hope they make millions on their gamble. They more than deserve it!!

Chris.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

tr7nut said:


> Wow, look what happens when the industry listens to it's customers! HOW many years have we been waiting to have Revellogram put out Rommel and TJ Taxi???? What a world. Bet poor Tom Lowe is feeling a bit of remorse now too for not re-doing big Frankie. Seen what those things are going for on E-Bay??? DANG!! It's a new kit even, and still the price it through the roof! I sure hope Mobieus is getting more than their share in profits on that one. It's a great time to be a modeler. May this wonderful trend continue!
> 
> Best to all of you!
> Cliff Payne


LOL..as far as the Big Frankie, thats what Tom got for listening to those that said it had "No Mass appeal"...:wave:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

djnick66 said:


> I just got in the mail the Revell 2009 "First Half New Releases" color catalogue...
> 
> Rommels Rod
> Tijuana Taxi
> ...


I WONT miss out on the starfuries this time around!:thumbsup:


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

see red knights frequent on ebay, mind you they are the uk version, but great for building.

buzz


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

That's cool- I collect to build. I'll have to look harder...
Thanks Buzz.

Chris.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

They're not cheap, though, Chris. The Red Knight has stayed consistently higher in price than the other foot knights for several years now. For whatever reason, and there seem to be as many Red knights as any other colour, the Red seems to be valued much higher. 
I bid on a lot of them, but I've never been able to obtain one at what I'd call a 'glueing and painting' price.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I got mine for 87.00 1963, shop around on ebay, not like the toy shop days when they were 150.00.

buzz


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm rapt every time I find an original Aurora for around the $100 mark. There have been a few good deals come up on ebay lately, but money's been very tight (as everyone else knows as well) so I haven't been able to buy. I still have a couple of kits to take care of that a couple of you guys are so graciously holding for me, then I'm gonna go on a serious mindless quest.
I like the Guys&Gals, Wildlife, and Knight series, so I might concentrate on completing those first. I love all the Auroras, but to be honest these early originals give me goosebumps. 

Chris.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

The Gold Knight would be a great seller if ever issued.An optional improved head on that knight would be a perfect addition.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Maybe it's just me, but I can't see how the Knights WOULDN"T sell!! The Imai 1/16 scale knights sell well so I think the larger scale ones should do OK. If I had the funds to do a limited run.......
Especially the Gold and Red knights.

Chris.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

xsavoie said:


> The Gold Knight would be a great seller if ever issued.An optional improved head on that knight would be a perfect addition.


Actually I like the head sculpt, here is my built up I did a couple of years ago.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Beautiful work Buzz!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: His face really looks like that of a nobleman! I definitely need this kit in my collection now!! 
It looks like I've scored a Red Knight!! Thanks Rich.:woohoo:

Chris.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

When I first acquired the Gold Knight kit, I thought (and still think) that it had just about the best and most realistic head Aurora had done on any kit. The hairline and the weathering on the face are so realistic, they're a joy.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Imho aurora best head sculpt for likeness is George Washington,its spot on.

Buzz


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I stand corrected.A good paint job on the head seems to take care of that.I do believe however that the other knights could use a better head.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Quite right; the Blue Knight has over-sized staring eyes; the Silver Knight (mind you he was the world's first-ever figure kit) has a child-like face; the Black Knight looks too much like the Silver if I remember rightly, and so on. Most of the other Famous Fighters however have good facial features.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Anyone have a link that shows the Apollo spacecraft models ? I can't seem to find it on any of their websites.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

The 1/32 Command Module is out. My LHS has it for $40.00. box art looks like the previous issue.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I have one of those and have seen it at a few shops here. I hope they will reissue the command/service module with escape tower that sits on the 3rd stage section that houses the LEM and has one inside. I like that kit and cannot find it anywhere expect on evil bay but the ones i have seen there are incomplete and missing major parts.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

i'd like that one also!!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

It would be nice to have their U.S. space program kits come out plus new stuff to get up to speed on current events.


----------

